# Adoptable dog in Lancaster, CA



## BentleyzMom (Nov 27, 2010)

I saw this baby on petfinder and even though I cannot adopt her, I thought maybe someone in the Lancaster, CA area might be interested.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18372908
*A4229528 A sweet tiny baby needs you! URGENT Lancaster
*

*Terrier/Maltese Mix: An adoptable dog in Lancaster, CA *

Small • Baby • Female 

The website said they can only keep dogs for 5 days!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - I hope Edie or Deb see this. Did you PM Edie - Plenty Pets 20 or Deb -3Malt Mom? I remember that's one of the worst shelters and a high euthanasia rate. He looks so cute. :wub::wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I will call Edie. I can take the dog if we have transport, as I'm out of town next week.

Lancaster Shelter is the worst, of the worst. So would, more than likely, need to confine the pup at a vets before they come into foster care.

I hate that shelter with a passion. :angry:

Young dogs are often adopted right away, to the general public. I just pray this wee one did not catch anything from this crappy shelter.

We'll keep an eye on this little one. I'm always here, so is Edie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nothing like Deb and Edie on the case. Hope mountains can be moved and this wee one can get out with his health. rayer:


----------



## BentleyzMom (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh I am so glad that the right people saw this. I did not know who to contact, but it looks like the right people read this. Please keep me posted.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG What a sweet Baby. Thank heavens for Debbie and Edie. Deb, I SO understand about some shelters. Is it because a lack of funds? Thankfully the ones near me, are "no kill", but and not to put down shelters, but when hubby and I would go, we would have to point out different things on some of the special furbabies to the house "vet". I think they are mostly volunteers, not sure, but some of it, I just don't understand.

Anyway, if I can help in anyway with transportation cost, PLEASE just PM me.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> OMG What a sweet Baby. Thank heavens for Debbie and Edie. Deb, I SO understand about some shelters. Is it because a lack of funds? Thankfully the ones near me, are "no kill", but and not to put down shelters, but when hubby and I would go, we would have to point out different things on some of the special furbabies to the house "vet". I think they are mostly volunteers, not sure, but some of it, I just don't understand.
> 
> Anyway, if I can help in anyway with transportation cost, PLEASE just PM me.


 
I guess I just don't understand, why they don't pick up the phone and call the foster organizations near them. The shelter near me, doesn't do it either, they said, "unless they are puppies"????

Just let me know. Saying prayers.


----------

